# stahlvorfächer mit 2 drillinge



## Schnubbi (1. Februar 2009)

ein hallo an alle Hechthunter da drausen#h

wie bastelt ihr euere Stahlvorfächer (zum Naturköderangeln) mit 2 drillinge selbst???
hatte schon das gesamte i-net durchforstet aber leider nichts passendes gefunden

bedanke mich schon im voraus für alle Antworten


----------



## Rotnick (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: stahlvorfächer mit 2 drillinge*

Hallo Schnubbi,
kommt darauf an, für was du sie einsetztn willst.


----------



## Inselprinz(Rügen) (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: stahlvorfächer mit 2 drillinge*

*Gute Anleitung zum Herstellen von Stahlvorfächern und Systemen     http://lahnfischer.blogspot.com/2007/10/anleitung-zum-herstellen-von.html*


----------



## nibbler001 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: stahlvorfächer mit 2 drillinge*

Benutze die nur bei Köfi.

Da baue Ich die so:

Eine Öse (mit oder ohne Wirbel ist deine Sache, kommt halt drauf an wie du die Hauptschnur verbindest, Doppel Wirbel etc.), dann einen Haken auffädeln und am Ende wieder ein Haken.

Wenn der erste Haken fasst, rutscht er bis zum zweiten. 
Dieses System ermöglicht viele Verscheidene 
Anködermethoden, z.B. Lippenhakung oder Flanke/Flosse, desweiteren kann man z.B. auch Doppel oder Ryderhken benutzen. 
Um den Köfi zu sichern, wenn kein Drilling an der Lippe sitzt, solltest du das Stahlvorfach einfach durc die Kiemen aus dem Mund führen.

Falls du 7x7 Vorfächer benutzt kann st du den Stahl auch einfach zweimal um den mittleren Haken wickeln, so wird der festgesetzt (fürn Anschlag/Wurf).


----------



## Schnubbi (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: stahlvorfächer mit 2 drillinge*

wollte sie zum fischen mit großen rotaugen und halben markrelen benutzen 

die idee mit dem durchfädeln gefällt mir am besten 
aber ich hab angst dass mir dass 7x7 reist bei einen kapitalen fisch


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: stahlvorfächer mit 2 drillinge*

Nim in dem Fall Authanic Wire von Sänger  das kannst Du dan schön beim 2ten Drilling mit dem No Knot Knoten (was für ein Wort) aus dem Karpfenbereich binden, den ersten kannst Du normal quetschen.

Ich knote das Material sogar, hällt auch sehr gut.


----------



## Schnubbi (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: stahlvorfächer mit 2 drillinge*

aus welches material ist dess???

wo  bekomm ich ddess her????


----------



## Colophonius (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: stahlvorfächer mit 2 drillinge*

Hi

Ich mache folgendes:

- Stahlvorfach (7x7) nehmen, Drilling am Ende einschlaufen und mit Quetschülse festmachen.

Jetzt fädel ich von der anderen Seite einen 2. Drilling auf und schiebe einen Schrumpfslchauchstück hinterher und "stülpe" das über den Drilling.
Den Schrumpfschlauch vorsichtig erhitzen, so dass dieser fest, aber verschiebbar ist.

Jetzt noch oben eine Schlaufe (auch mit Quetschhülsen) machen und fertig ist das System mit 2 Drillingen (variabel für versch. Köder)


----------



## grazy04 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: stahlvorfächer mit 2 drillinge*

@Schnubbi

hab nur ma fix die Internetsuchmaschiene befragt :

KLICK


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: stahlvorfächer mit 2 drillinge*



Schnubbi schrieb:


> aus welches material ist dess???
> 
> wo  bekomm ich ddess her????



Im Laden oder Inet, es ist ein Mix aus Geflecht und Stahl das ist sehr wiech abe braucht keine Hechtzähne zu fürchten.


----------



## Schnubbi (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: stahlvorfächer mit 2 drillinge*

wo bewahrt ihr diese eig auf ???


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: stahlvorfächer mit 2 drillinge*

Aufgerollt auf einem Brettchen


----------



## nibbler001 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: stahlvorfächer mit 2 drillinge*

Grade ausgelegt in dem langen Fach meiner Köderbox ( ca 35 cm lang)


----------

